# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  σομπες πελλετ σερβισ. τι κανω/???τι καθαριζω???

## κακος

τι κανω στη σομπα πελλετ οταν θελει σεβις???

----------


## toni31

Καλό καθαρισμό. 
Σε κάποια μοντέλα ο κατασκευαστής περιγράφει τι πρέπει να γίνεται.

----------

